# The years best buy



## macca (22 December 2005)

Hi all,

Thought it might be fun to find out what everyones best buy was this year..........which rising star has made your portfolio sparkle   

I will start by saying three cheers for ZFX Zinifex, bought on 3/8/05 for $3.30 closed yesterday $6.46      

Who is your hero ...............


----------



## sam76 (22 December 2005)

Forget Mandela, forget the Pope, Chicken is my hero for 2005!

(never thought all those names would be written in the same sentence  )

SBM was my stand-out performer this year.

In at 9 cents and still holding.


----------



## son of baglimit (22 December 2005)

i'd like to refer to my all up - nmso (6c to $1.22) into cash till the next big thing, which floated just 2 days ago - ceoo, in at 3c, currently 6c.

merry xmas & happy NY to all.


----------



## robert toms (22 December 2005)

MFS....bought more at $1.33 in April ...now $2.96....have to get lucky sometimes....Merry Christmas to all


----------



## woywoy (22 December 2005)

TOXO by a long way.  Bought a million at 1.1 cents...


----------



## sam76 (22 December 2005)

woywoy said:
			
		

> TOXO by a long way.  Bought a million at 1.1 cents...




nice...


----------



## mime (22 December 2005)

I guess this is the time to gloat 

BTP 46c I think it's $1 now.

But be honest what are the worst loosers have you guys picked?

I bought CUE for around 40c and sold them at 22c.


----------



## sam76 (22 December 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> I guess this is the time to gloat
> 
> BTP 46c I think it's $1 now.
> 
> ...




I'm with you Mime, CUE has been my worst stock of 2005

I bought in at 36. Took up the 1 for 5 offer at about 25.

Still holding - but getting worried about the possibility of another capital raising


----------



## BraceFace (22 December 2005)

Best Buy - Toss up between Rio and Woodside.
Worst Buy - Metabolic Pharmacueticals (I am still hanging on to these - there's a lot of people who would benefit from anti-obesity medication if it gets to the market.)

Ok then - who's gonna stick there neck out with a best stock prediction for 2006.... :behead:


----------



## visual (22 December 2005)

vcr,
why? because supposedly all the work is done or nearly done and now it1s just the ce mark thats needed and after that the world


----------



## tarnor (22 December 2005)

qualified for spp with bta .. traded it all over the place and got about 1000% all up


----------



## robert toms (22 December 2005)

Worst buy....TLS at $5.05
Best buys for 2006...SUN-I have been trying to time an entry since it was $12-Pretty silly stuff
MFS-to continue its upward run

Disclaimer....Do not take my predictions seriously.I lose very regularly


----------



## phoenixrising (22 December 2005)

LHG trade 1 bought 1.41 sold 1.89

Trade 2 bought 1.92 sold 2.18


----------



## Julia (22 December 2005)

Worst buy:  Bought in the float of Babcock & Brown Capital (BCMCA) at $2.50.  Sold two days ago at $1.75 rather than pay the second instalment of another $2.50.

Julia


----------



## chicken (23 December 2005)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Forget Mandela, forget the Pope, Chicken is my hero for 2005!
> 
> (never thought all those names would be written in the same sentence  )
> 
> ...



Sam, thank you for your compliment..I am still holding made good $$ on this but now got a parcel of 200k shares  back in between 25c and 28.5 cents...looks as this one has still a LOT of steam in it..as NICKEL will be SBM next game ..and the next resistance of 40 cents will also be broken...I am still intrested who bought the 49 million shares from Southern Cross....maybe SBM is my answer..mailed SBM to find out so far no luck..this stock is in a traiangle and should now as it has filled the gap go higher ,how high...if  the Nickel will be as big as they make you beliefe they may have, a $1 would only be a start.....


----------



## RodC (23 December 2005)

Best buy OSH, bought in Jan for $2.03, now $3.61.


----------



## GreatPig (23 December 2005)

Best buy for investment: RCD. Bought some on 2/8/05 for $5.92 and more on 11/10/05 for $6.50. Still holding at $8.17 as I write. Averaged return of about 33% to date (actual, not per annum).

Best buy for trading: probably PDN. Made decent gains on a couple of trades.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Fleeta (23 December 2005)

Best buys, SBM, NVC and NMS - all at least 200% gains. All come from ASF (thanks Chicken and Baglimit).

Worst buys - anything I pick myself! All negative this year, MGW (lucky I sold at 4.16), IIN (lucky I sold at 2.60), IBA (why didn't I sell at 90c), CBD (lucky I sold at 6c), MPI (why didn't I sell at 22c!), the list goes on and on and on and on...like a Chicken with his favourite stocks, still ramping after 300% returns!


----------



## GreatPig (23 December 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> like a Chicken with his favourite stocks, still ramping after 300% returns!



How do you think he achieved those 300% returns? 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Rafa (23 December 2005)

best buys were BTA and RSG.... (since 50% plus gains in a few weeks)

Worst sells... selling zfx around 3!!!     :swear:

and MGX is now not doing too good lately...


----------



## brerwallabi (23 December 2005)

Well done you guys my little secret has to be CMX bought 9cents sold at 21cents. 
Dogs of the year LHG,CUO,DEG and TOX.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 December 2005)

hey fleeta - thanks for the acknowledgement - but you havent mentioned CEO in ya list - dont be surprised by 31 dec that.......


----------



## JetDollars (23 December 2005)

I am not sure whether I am qualify here because I only trade options:

Best buy: WBCIQ (Dec'05 $20.50 Call) bought at 42cents, sold at 90.5cents
Worst buy: NABMO (Nov'05 $33.50) bought at 42cents, sold at 8.5cents


----------



## JetDollars (23 December 2005)

oh I forgot one more thing, I consistantly losing money on LHG because I just keep buying PUT. I think I lose about 3 to 5 times in the row now.

I finally give up on LHG.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2005)

My best buys this year - Oxiana and Bemax.
I already owned Woodside. 
Worst buy - Ambri.


----------



## bruham (25 December 2005)

My best buy Babcock & Brown @ $11.20
Worst buy Babcock & Brown @ $17.85

I thought they would hit $50.00 a share easy. So I jumped in for a second helping. Damn!

bruham.


----------



## tech/a (26 December 2005)

All of those in profit.
Happy new year all


----------



## Julia (26 December 2005)

Tech

A self-portrait no doubt?

Cheers   And a Very Happy New Year to you too, and all other ASF members.

Julia


----------

